# Homemade Twice Fried French Fries



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*The Fries*

Scrub down several large baking potatoes
Julienne into 1/4"-1/2" fries
Deep fry at 375° till just golden, lift basket, let oil reheat and then finish to crisp
Salt/season well while still dripping oil
Serve HOT!


----------

